# Mockingbird Hill a novel



## Travis Bibb (May 1, 2013)

The narrative of Mockingbird Hill is set in October of 1975 and centers on a mortician named John Campbell in the small town of Erwin, in the mountains of East Tennessee. Mockingbird Hill combines a gruesome view of a serial killer’s exploits with a look at life in rural Tennessee and the monotony of the town’s day to day existence. Greg Sanderson, the town sheriff (and John's best friend) struggles throughout the novel to stop the killings as things become personal between the sheriff and his elusive monster. The first half of the novel is experienced with the limited knowledge of the mortician and sheriff observing the horrifying events that unfold in their sleepy Appalachian town. The second half is centered on the killer as he brings his work to a grim close. Much research was done over the almost 3 years I have worked on this project, including numerous trips to the actual town of Erwin TN. Adding as much detail and realism to the narrative as possible was a goal I believe I have accomplished.

Mockingbird Hill premiered at the Nashville Full Moon Tattoo and Horror Festival on March 29 th -31 st to a very positive response from new readers. It is currently available through the Mockingbird Hill Facebook and Twitter via PayPal.

For more information please visit www.facebook.com/MockingbirdHill www.twitter.com/Mockingbird1313


----------

